# Considering a Travel Trailer



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

I am considering upgrading my tent to a TT, but I dont really have a clue where to start. There is thousands of brands, models, sizes, etc... and i dont know where to start. I dont really need a huge one cause there is no kids yet, but would like to sleep at least 4 adults cozy. 

I have a 1 ton pickup, so I can haul anything. Any suggestions? Oh, I dont really want a popup, i prefer to stick with a trailer.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Like you say there are a lot to choose from. We have a Hybrid Travel trailer where the beds fold out from the trailer which I like because the beds are not in the trailer taking up space. You can open up all the windows of the bed like a popup to get that nice air flow on a hot day. Below is a link to my web shots page that shows the trailer closed up but I'll update it later tonight to show you what it looks like open. I had a popup. 2 of them. I really hated putting it all together. After Liam was born it took upwards to 3 hrs to have the camp set up. I got fed up and bought this travel trailer. Now my set up time is half an hour. That alone was worth every penny I spent on it. I don't have any experience with any other type of travel trailer so I don't know what to tell you about those. I hope this helps a bit.
http://community.webshots.com/user/ShaneMichelleandEmily
There are Trailer shows that are put on all the time at convention centres that I found helpful for us. They had thousands of trailers of all sizes and price tags. Have a look on the web to see if they have one coming up in your area. It would be worth going to for sure.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

man i really like those hybrids, looked at them not long ago. arent they prety light? i was thinking if i had one of those i wouldnt "have" to have a diesel. My 19' is heavy, and i really need a diesel to go on any kind of trip over a couple of hours. i have to pull it in drive and get about 8 MPG and cant go but about 60-65 or so.

you definitley need to check out an RV show or camper dealer, you can spend hours out there going through them. Then when you find what you like, model, size etc.. start searching for used ones, you can get good deals that way.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

wait, i saw yours on the pics. i think i misunderstood. I was thinking about the the http://trailmanor.com type campers, i see what you mean now. I think those trail mainors look nice and light, but they are pricey


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow that Trail Manor looks great. I bet they are really expensive. I like ours vey much. It weighs in at 3200lbs. Nice and light. I pull it with our 2006 Ford Explorer V6 and it does a really good job.
I've add some pictures of the TT open.


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm probaly not the greatest to answer this, as we have a 37 foot triple slide 5th wheel, pulling it with a RAM 3/4 ton diesel. It's like taking your house camping. If I were going to upgrade from a tent, then I would probaly get something that I could pull behind just about anything. My daughter's family has a 21 foot travel trailer that meets all their needs and are quite inexpensive and easy to pull. Althought I would recommend at least a 1/2 ton pickup. If you don't have a pickup, but something like an SUV then a popup would be perfect and again, not that expensive. Whatever you choice, make sure you research a LOT and don't listen to camper sales people as most of them will sale you more then you can afford and something you will regret pulling. The best experts are people that camp. They have been there and know what's best. Don't hesitate to ask TONS of questions before you buy. :bang:


----------



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info all. I actually have a chevy dually (gas model), so i have that part covered. but i think it would be nice to have something that could be pulled by a 1/2 ton truck. I see there is a lot of "lite" trailer models out these days, so I guess it will be a matter of finding the right floor plan I like.



bill0830 said:


> I'm probaly not the greatest to answer this, as we have a 37 foot triple slide 5th wheel, pulling it with a RAM 3/4 ton diesel. It's like taking your house camping. If I were going to upgrade from a tent, then I would probaly get something that I could pull behind just about anything. My daughter's family has a 21 foot travel trailer that meets all their needs and are quite inexpensive and easy to pull. Althought I would recommend at least a 1/2 ton pickup. If you don't have a pickup, but something like an SUV then a popup would be perfect and again, not that expensive. Whatever you choice, make sure you research a LOT and don't listen to camper sales people as most of them will sale you more then you can afford and something you will regret pulling. The best experts are people that camp. They have been there and know what's best. Don't hesitate to ask TONS of questions before you buy. :bang:


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I have been keeping an eye out for a travel trailer myself.

This past summer I considered two different trailmanors, but worry that so many moving parts just invites something to break.

I then discovered hybrid travel trailers and almost drove to look at one, but then I discovered that it had water damage... like almost all of the used ones I am finding have. I am not saying they are prone to water damage, just that it seems like the only people who part with their used hybrids are the people that didn't take care of them to the point that they have water damage.

I am petrified of the gas prices now too. If they keep going up, which is what they are projected to do... I could fly and stay in a hotel at the places I want to visit for the same price as gas to tow a trailer and campsite fees. (I do realize the savings in being able to prepare your food in your camper, but most of the stuff I wanna do will keep me away from the camper most of the day anyway... ex. amusement parks, national monuments... etc.)

Don't get me wrong, I LOVE to camp, but I can do that at the state park five minutes from my house on the weekends in my tent and go home if it rains!

I can't pay the prices for a new travel trailer, and the used market is so risky.

I guess I am just not in the RV owner income bracket!


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Some GREAT advice in this thread but I thnk the best one I saw was
"DO NOT listen to the RV Sales Guy, listen to the EXPERIENCED campers"

We have been there and DONE IT so ask away and use what knowledge is here on this board.

I agree with going with a floor plan that you like and also do your homework. There are a TON of websites out there to help you when your tire kicking if you decide that your gonna go used!

There are deals out there you just have to find them, I found two this year now mind you I drove from Toronto to Wisconsin to get my current Trailer but I dont regret it for a second!


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

New RV's are not cheap thats for sure. We have always bought used, but you do have to check them out with a fine tooth comb. Its not generally too hard to spot water problems on the inside, or inspecting the roof you may find where someone has tried to patch a problem spot.

Around here many of the dealers also have a used camper lot, just like car dealerships. If you wanted a used one, they will be a little higher than an individual, however it will typically have a small warranty against leaking and other things. They will check the whole thing over and fix any problems before selling. And the ones we have used spend as much time as we wanted going over the entire camper, inside and out. We didnt leave the lot until we knew everything little thing about it.

I am sure there are bad dealers out there too, but the ones I have dealt with have been pretty good, knock on wood.


----------

